# Sonus pads and a few bits...



## dubberz (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi C&S, can you supply the following, and do you have them in stock ? 
Sonus SFX-3 pad	
Sonus SFX-1 pad
Sonus DAS Buffing Bonnet 
Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel
Wash Schmitt
Collinite #915 

Many thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Buddy, 

We dont actually do Sonus products, your best bet for them I think is Tim @ Clean your Car We can do the Drying Towel and Wash Shmitt and Collinite though 

If you want alternative pads then I could suggest the Meguiars pads. 

Regards,

Johnny


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Have you got Schmitts back in stock now John?


----------



## dubberz (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for letting me know Johnny, may need to order a few other things aswell, will check what other bits I need over the weekend so I can order in 1 go.
cheers :thumb:


----------

